# I got a woody



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What does that contraption actually do ?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> What does that contraption actually do ?


It's a light engine for a 400W MH and HPS retrofit for a shoe box fixture.

The heat tube design is the schnizzle for heat transfer.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Interesting. how many watts does it draw ?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Published at 85W each. Two of these go in a shoebox to replace one 400W ballast and bulb.

Once I bench test it, we'll see how close they are to the watts used.

This is the best design I've seen so far, for LED's.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Published at 85W each. Two of these go in a shoebox to replace one 400W ballast and bulb.
> 
> Once I bench test it, we'll see how close they are to the watts used.
> 
> This is the best design I've seen so far, for LED's.


pretty cool, you still remind me of a mad scientist:jester:


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> pretty cool, you still remind me of a mad scientist:jester:


 He's Frankenlight!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

So the copper tubing will dissipate the heat? Interesting concept. Will this retrofit easily into the shoe box light?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> So the copper tubing will dissipate the heat? Interesting concept. Will this retrofit easily into the shoe box light?


Kinda, the heat tube moves heat instantly from one medium to another. 
In this case, away from the led's to the heatsink away from the leds.

And yes, it will fit into shoeboxes, and the shoebox fixture is used to dissipate the heat also.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> He's Frankenlight!


That's funny.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

About how much less light will it produce ? Some towns out here removed the old 400 w HPS streetlighting and have replaced it with LED, some others with induction. The LED is a brighter light than the 80 w induction which in my opinion sucks but by far does not come close to the 400 w hps.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> About how much less light will it produce ? Some towns out here removed the old 400 w HPS streetlighting and have replaced it with LED, some others with induction. The LED is a brighter light than the 80 w induction which in my opinion sucks but by far does not come close to the 400 w hps.


You have compare apple to apples. A 400W HPS street light is probably a cobra head at 40' mount height. At this heght, it's designed to be a marker similar to a lighthouse for boats. Not to light up the road for you to drive by. Your headlights on your vehicle should do that.

If someone told me they have a 80W induction made to replace a 400W HPS cobra head, I'd know they are lying. It can't happen.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> You have compare apple to apples. A 400W HPS street light is probably a cobra head at 40' mount height. At this heght, it's designed to be a marker similar to a lighthouse for boats. Not to light up the road for you to drive by. Your headlights on your vehicle should do that.
> 
> If someone told me they have a 80W induction made to replace a 400W HPS cobra head, I'd know they are lying. It can't happen.


They removed all the GE M400 s and ITT 250 line heads for the American Electric 113 inductions. Them things are dimmer than the original GE 175 watt MV acorns.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Cooper Ventus ones that I was looking to use to replace some 400w HPS units were quoted at 232w, seems a little more realistic.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Got a link and cost?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> He's Frankenlight!


:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> It's a light engine for a 400W MH and HPS retrofit for a shoe box fixture.
> 
> The heat tube design is the schnizzle for heat transfer.


Where are the shoes kept?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

That is very cool stuff. 

Who makes it? Can you decipher more of the heat transfer design like: are the copper tubes filled with fluid? How thick are the two main aluminum pieces? They look like 1/2"


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I was going to call the OP a weirdo for getting wood over a light kit......

...But then I get wood on my dirtbike so calling him that would be hypocritical. :jester::laughing:

LED tech is going to ultimately be a great thing, but if the LED traffic signal retrofits are any indication, the longevity is still questionable at best. Around here many of the LED retros have burned out/flickering clusters of LEDs.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup

Those clusters of 5mm round LEDs from China that they used extensively in those lights are just Crap. 

Had they used something like Cree, things would be different.


----------



## fowledup (Mar 27, 2011)

I just put in a test section of induction shoeboxes in a parking garage. Lighting properties aside my biggest concern is the induction tube replacement cost. The fixtures at this place are constantly gettting vandalized.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

fowledup said:


> I just put in a test section of induction shoeboxes in a parking garage. Lighting properties aside my biggest concern is the induction tube replacement cost. The fixtures at this place are constantly gettting vandalized.


Whose induction are you using, and what sizes are they.

PM me with your name and number. I have access to an (unnamed provider here on this forum), and may provide you with replacements if you need them, at a decent price that the original manufacturers can't touch.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

The light engine is from Xeralux. These will now be used for the Princeton Job I posted. (already have a PA contractor with a Nj license doing the work, sorry NJ guys)Seems they put out too many FC for New Germany's local authorities, go figure. Only in NJ. What a pain in the rear. This was alot of back and forth from the township, to the PE running the job, to the manufacturer, to me...........ugh. It all paid off.:thumbsup:

So, we are going with (40) 250W replacements, and (5) 400W replacements. The isolux files prove more FC on the lot than the 400W MH, they were originally going to go with. 

I'll take pics before and after to let you see the difference.


----------

